# Adult weight



## Jennie (Aug 13, 2012)

Daisy will be 4 months in a couple of days. She is just about 9 pounds. Based on your experiences, I'm curious if there is any truth to the formula of doubling their weight at 4 months to estimate their adult weight? Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my...hummm. I am sure I have Lady's 4 month weight written down somewhere...likely on here actually...must find it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't work for Betty, she was over half her final weight at 3 months. I read it depends on the crosses for toy breeds they are approx half their final weight at about 14 weeks, but it's different for mini crosses - not sure what the difference is. Makes sense though as smaller breeds finish growing earlier than larger breeds.


----------

